# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  ~~ ~~ ~~ ~~ محلى زايد مصور ~~ ~~ ~~ ~~

## (CHANEL)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
محلى زايد من أطباقنا الشعبية اللذيذه ... 

المقادير 

كوب طحين أبيض مليان
فنجان سكر 
3ونص كوب ماء
زعفران
رشة ملح
4 بيضات 
6ملاعق طعام حليب بودره


الطريقه 

تخفق جميع المقادير في الخلاط الكهربائي حتى يتكون خليط نفس اللي في الصوره




نأتي بمقلاه نيفال ونمسحها بسمن الدار ونضعها على نار خفيفه ونصب الخليط بواسطة ملعقه كبيرة فالمقلاه ونحركها بسرعه حتي يصبح مثل القرص





عندما تبدأ الاطراف فالاحمرار نقلبه 






وهذه صورة المحلى جاهز للأكل ممكن ترشين عليه سكر 





شكرا على دخولكم للموضوع وأتمنى أنه يعجيكم .... وقوولولي جان عجبكم ونفذتووه ....:  :12 (88): 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## العهود111

والله طعمه واااااااااااايد حلو بالذات لما يكون فيه عسل 


تسلمين يالغلا

والله يعطيج العافية

----------


## عقد لؤلؤ منثور



----------


## (CHANEL)

وأيدج عقد لولو منثور

----------


## اشواق 3

تسلم الايادي يا قلبي

----------


## شيخة الحريم

ماشاء الله عليج

يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي

 :Smile: 

اختج
شيخة الحريم

----------


## دبويه2007

مشكوورة تسلم يمناااج

----------


## (CHANEL)

أشواق 
شيخة الحريم
دبويه 

تسلمون خواتي

----------


## صابونة

الله يرحمه الشيخ زايد 

واشكرك عزيزتي على الطريقة الحلوة

----------


## حورية الظبي

يعطيج العافيه اختي

----------


## ام ندى ...

تسلمين الغاليه شكله ولااروع ..

----------


## الموج الحزين

تسلم ايدج الغالية طريقتج واااااااااايد سهلة وبسيطة

----------


## ام شيوم

تسلمين يالغلا

----------


## Mis.Alkhaili

اموت فالمحلا وتسلمين وشكرا

----------


## وعد الحياة

:12 (79): 


يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو


 :Anotherone:

----------


## فراشه المنتدى



----------


## 3hoodh"

*سوووووووو نايس*

----------


## rahaf777

مشكورة اختي
جربته وطلع روعة

----------


## tresor

*مــوفقــــــــــــــــــــــه يارب*

----------


## حرمة عمر

شكراً بس أحس أنها غلط شوي

----------


## أم جاسب

والله دوم اجرب بس ما اظبطه <الخبز)يتقطع

----------


## b-noota-90

تسلمين يالغلا

والله يعطيج العافية

----------


## أم مريم الحوي

الصور ماظهرة لي

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة

يغلق ^_^

----------

